# One hot, no neutral to main lugs of 120v panel



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The current flow MUST return to the transformer. Otherwise, there is no circuit to complete, and no current will flow.

Electricity does not naturally flow to earth. There is no Electron Cafe that current wants to go have lunch at.

Electrons will flow through earth because we use a grounded system, and our neurals are tied in one way or another to the ground. But electrons do not 'seek' the earth.... they will seek any path back to the source. If that is the ground, then so be it. But usually the electrician has installed a much easier path for them to follow.


----------



## Kharnivour (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Sparky. I was already liking your answers in our other e-mails, but your latest direct reply to my question here cleared up any remaining thoughts I had about this subject.

Hope you get to where you want to be.

Kharn.


----------

